# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Mid America Park & MWC Trails

## Trisha

'Mid-America Park Expansion Design Public Meeting, Wednesday, March 14th at 6:00 pm in the Bomber Room at the Nick Harroz Community Center. 

Please attend to view preliminary designs incorporating your suggestions at the last public meeting in November, give us feedback before it goes to Parks & Rec Board on March 21 for recommendation to City Council.'
Mid-America Park Expansion Design Public Meeting, Wednesday, March 14th at 6:00 pm in the Bomber Room at the Nick Harroz Community Center. 

Please attend to view preliminary designs incorporating your suggestions at the last public meeting in November, give us feedback before it goes to Parks & Rec Board on March 21 for recommendation to City Council.Attachment 14454

Mid America Park is located north of Ne 10 & west of MW Blvd in a neighborhood, the plans are to turn it into a city park w/ access off Midwest Blvd , it would also connect w/ the existing Soldier Creek Trails

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Mi...!4d-97.3938686
from what they said at the previous meeting, they were given 16? acres that would allow them to make the park accessible from mw blvd & would combine w/ the existing 13? acres  (my numbers could be reversed tho lol)
its in a floodplain & and has a lot of brush but it has nice older equipment , they plan to clear out some of the brush but leave the old mature trees, do some erosion control & more stuff along the creek & its also spsd to connect to the SCIP Recreational Trail

https://midwestcityok.org/404/Spirit...ck-Memory-Lane

----------


## bombermwc

Am i the only that wonders why are we wasting money on this? With all the other parks in town, why are we putting money into a small plaza in a very busy area that people have no reason to go visit? Seems like the money could go to another park to help spruce it up rather than pushing people to do things in this "park". 

This is walk-over grass between two sides of a strip mall, not a park. It's not a Town Square like the old days would have created either. Just seems like someone's trying to push a pet project that isn't needed (or wanted).

----------


## Trisha

> Am i the only that wonders why are we wasting money on this? With all the other parks in town, why are we putting money into a small plaza in a very busy area that people have no reason to go visit? Seems like the money could go to another park to help spruce it up rather than pushing people to do things in this "park". 
> 
> This is walk-over grass between two sides of a strip mall, not a park. It's not a Town Square like the old days would have created either. Just seems like someone's trying to push a pet project that isn't needed (or wanted).


Mid America park is NOT located over in Town Center,(the name is confusing I agree)  ..... tho there are plans to build a green space/ play area over there.
Mid America Park is located off Cambridge Dr & Bella Vista dr , north of ne 10th , between Mw Blvd & Aid Depot
 Overview of the block, MW Blvd is at top, NE 10th on the right, Air Depot at very bottom & 23rd is on left


Older Satellite pic of the park itself

the small playground in that pic has been replaced w/ the one in the following pic 
 
looking into the park from cambridge dr
(I would have done it from Bella Vista as well, but its not a clear view, more wooded)

It's actly a nice lil older neighborhood park, I'd say from the 60's/ 70's with SOLID construction on the few pieces, swing set, Merry go round, some climbing equipment, a tall metal slide,  it has a bb court, a small pavilion , there is a balance beam, and a backstop... Metal table under the pavillion & concrete ones scattered around the park  it just needs some more tlc is all, (huge sticker issue and ants) 
then you have the newer playset , which has some nice stuff as well

----------


## Trisha

this is a pic of the flyer they sent out

----------


## bombermwc

I stand corrected. 

This would be the kind of thing that would be good use of funds, IMO. I've never been to this park but the maps make it look like its difficult to get to. No real parking lot, very little equipment. It seems like a good place to make a difference in terms of parks since it's mostly just a field.

With it being at Soldier Creek, do you know if it has a habit of flooding?

----------


## Trisha

yes, it does flood at times , espc after a heavy rain , but my understanding is that they'll do work to improve the drainage & improve the creeks flow 

and it has NO on site parking... only way to get there atm is by walking or riding a bike
they said they plan on keeping the mature trees , just cleaning out a lot of the undergrowth 
its also a great place to watch for deer... & is not too far from the corner that mwc has set aside for a Monarch butterfly preserve.

**********

2nd Annual Community Cleanup
Looking for a way to help out in the community? Midwest City will by hosting it's 2nd Annual Community Cleanup event at Mid-America Park ( 4310 N. Shadybrook Dr.) on Saturday, April 7th, from 9:00 am to 1:00 pm. We will be providing lunch for volunteers. For more information please contact Brady Wright at (405)739-1044 or bwright@midwestcityok.org.

----------

